# Guitars



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now I've got my vee back I thought i'd show you it, along with my jap' reissue '57 strat.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice Vee,wannna sell?
















Just bought another guitar myself









Yamaha RGX TTD6,less than a third of retail price,nice


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Funky guitars you have PG









My son moved up to a Yamaha Pacifica, which I enjoy playing very badly









Derek


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG,

My Fender is also in Sunburst..had it fo 14 years now.

Would quite like a Les Paul replica ( but a good one)

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Alex I thought you were selling up!

Nice guitars pacificas derek, played a couple, in fact Yamaha make some very nice guitars.

Wasn't Alex selling an LP replica a while ago?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Wasn't Alex selling an LP replica a while ago?


If memory serves...I think he sold it along with an amp....may be wrong, I often am


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,I see to have gained 3 guitars again
















Roger if you want a cheap LP,try here.

CODA


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger if you want a cheap LP,try here.


Flippin' eck....thats cheap.....Epiphone too...can that be right?

Wish you hadnt shown me that...blimey...I need to sell a watch....RLT Chronometer anyone?

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roger,I use Coda a lot.I have bought from them a few times.Very good service,and guitars always as they should be.

They are the cheapest for Epiphone you will find anywhere.Have a look at their secondhand section,they always have a few bargains


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh,and my LP was not that cheap







They sell for Â£400,list is Â£650


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Wasn't Alex selling an LP replica a while ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he was and I bought it for our lad









If I hear the intro to Purple Haze or Smoke On The Water etc. again









Oh well it keeps off the streets









Mike


----------

